# Learning to drive in Oz



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm currently on a 12mth visitor visa and hold a UK provisional drivers license. Can I learn to drive while I'm here in Oz or would I need to wait until I'm more permanent? 

I know I can do three months of study, would learning to drive be including in this?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

LouElla said:


> I'm currently on a 12mth visitor visa and hold a UK provisional drivers license. Can I learn to drive while I'm here in Oz or would I need to wait until I'm more permanent?
> I know I can do three months of study, would learning to drive be including in this?


Yes - you can complete a driving licence course.
Your UK provisional status will probably be ignored and you would have to start all over again from learners.
It will take time - over 120 hours if you are under 25yrs.
Check with your state Road Authority.

Learning to drive is not studying a tertiary subject........e.g. you do not need to go to uni or TAFE......

Good luck!


----------

